

Ask HN: Email service that limits incoming mail to 400 characters - waldr

Would you use a service that limited all incoming email to 400 characters? This would force messages to be a series of points and help ensure they stay on subject. This could possibly work as a priority  service allowing longer emails but pushing them down the list. Basically a layer of short mail thats not client specific.
======
Gabantoniazzi
Did you ever heard of Shortmail? I've not yet tried it but they limit the
chars to 500 and have some other cool features <https://shortmail.com/>

------
waldr
Yep short mail is great but you have to login and use their service to manage
your email. I'm thinking more along the lines of being able to add a layer
between imap and the client.

------
mickael
What about just sorting your emails by increasing size ?

